

MIT Bitcoin Expo Livestream - jlrubin
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lIgjogLipvk

======
kanzure
I typed some transcripts: [http://diyhpl.us/wiki/transcripts/mit-bitcoin-
expo-2015/](http://diyhpl.us/wiki/transcripts/mit-bitcoin-expo-2015/)

videos are rude

~~~
caminante
I thought you were being "edgy," but after skimming the video, the quality's
unbearable with background buzz, awkward angles, poor moderators, and more.

What's the point of throwing content on Youtube if you don't use its features?

~~~
kanzure
> I thought you were being "edgy,"

Text can be more respectful of people's time. By all means, enjoy videos
whenever you want, although I think text deserves a chance :-) especially for
a bunch of busy HN people.

(I don't have any explanations to give you for the sound/moderators/stuff.
Earlier today this was livestreamed so it was probably just some webcam?)

~~~
caminante
It sounds the school club needs to recruit your services ^^. You put more
effort into curating information than they did.

------
ParadisoShlee
"I build secure IM, this was 15 years before telegram" He's a comedic genius.

------
jlrubin
Day 2:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96ULlHhia_Q&annotation_id=54...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=96ULlHhia_Q&annotation_id=54f6493a-0000-295c-acbe-001a11c01e10&feature=iv&src_vid=lIgjogLipvk)

